# Anyone use these sleeves



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been using the Whizz 1/2" sleeves ever since Benjamin Moore switched the regal line over from latex to acrylic. (The acrylics were matting the wool sleeves down too much). 










I just came across these from Corona. Anyone have any feedback on them? Just wondering, thanks.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Was given the Corona to check out a couple of weeks ago. Been doing all exteriors so it still sits.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I just ordered one to check it out.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Let us know what you think.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I plan to. I really like the Whizz sleeves, but always like to try new things.

My one gripe with the Whizz is the core. They get a tad soft after a while. Not soft enough to be ruined, but enough that I notice and it bothers me. haha


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Ranger, were you able to figure out which paint specifically was matting down the covers? Like Sherwin Williams Cashmere will do that but I think that is the only SW paint that affects covers.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I only use Benjamin Moore, but when Moore's made the switch from latex to acrylic in the regal line maybe 4-5 years ago in the north east, myself, our company, and a lot of the other painters in the area that were using lambs wool sleeves noticed that the acrylic had an almost glue-like effect on the wool sleeves and matted them down. 

Pretty much all the regal line paints will do it now. I have yet to try Aura with wool, we have made the switch over to the Whizz sleeves almost completely. Super Spec is still latex based and works great with the wool. I am anxious to try the corona sleeve on the acrylic stuff.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Ranger72 said:


> I only use Benjamin Moore, but when Moore's made the switch from latex to acrylic in the regal line maybe 4-5 years ago in the north east, myself, our company, and a lot of the other painters in the area that were using lambs wool sleeves noticed that the acrylic had an almost glue-like effect on the wool sleeves and matted them down.
> 
> Pretty much all the regal line paints will do it now. I have yet to try Aura with wool, we have made the switch over to the Whizz sleeves almost completely. Super Spec is still latex based and works great with the wool. I am anxious to try the corona sleeve on the acrylic stuff.


Ok... let us know on that Corona... I wish we had Corona here. 

Dear Corona, please send me all your stuff.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Meant to hit the quote button and ended up thanking your for saying you wish you had coronas by you. haha.

There are way too many paint stores on Long Island, but very very few carry corona. I am lazy and don't feel like driving to one of the stores that carry them so I ordered a new excalibur and the sleeve online.


----------

